# Mini-Lops and Mini-Rex-Breed Traits?



## jcl_24

I was hoping some of you could share your experiences of keeping either of those two ^^^ rabbit breeds as pets? I'm going to a rabbit rescue to look at/meetthe residents and chat to the owner with a view to adopting at least one rabbit from there. Most of the current available buns seem to be Mini Lops and there are some sweet looking mini-rex girls too. I've been told the rexs' are good natured (non-aggressive) but shy.

I know every rabbit is different but also that some breeds are known for particular traits. E.g Lionheads can be feisty or ornery, yet curious and bold. My bridge bunny Fluffy was all of those! 

Jo xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I love my mini-rex, but I will be honest that sometimes they are a bit...... uhh.... bossy? He's the sweetest thing when he wants to be, but he also has a bunnitude! 

Bo loves being held, petted, kissed, and even will wear hats and such if I put one on him - without too much fuss. He can be very snuggly and lay around with us while we watch tv or something, but give him a blanket to fluff and he will go to work - and if you get in his way - watch out! Fluffing is serious mini-rex business and it's not to be interupted unless you have food.


----------



## TinysMom

I had the most wonderful mini-lop buck....just a sweetheart. I rescued him from a situation and wound up rehoming him (because I knew he'd have more space/time with people than he would have here). I just adore the mini lop and holland lop breed. He had the friendliness of the holland lop but not the ever-ready battery energy of them. 

I once had three mini-rex / lionhead cross. Never again. I thought Netherland Dwarves were active...ha ha ha. All I had to do was walk within 5' of their cage (or within their sight) and they were jumping up and down for attention. In fact, I even named one "Pick me!" because it seemed like that was what he was saying all the time..


----------



## jcl_24

"All I had to do was walk within 5' of their cage (or within their sight) and they were jumping up and down for attention."

I think I could live with that  I'd love a rabbit that enjoyed human attention.

Jo xx


----------



## NZminilops

I see you're from the UK, so you mean the UK type of minilop right? 

I think out of any other rabbit breed I have owned, the minilops are the most charming and friendly bunnies to have as pets. Especially the males, they just loves attention and cuddles.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I think most bunnies have individual personalities.... 

I mean - I've seen angry, vicious, hateful rabbits that aren't supposed to be that way (flemmies, and hollands) and I have seen so sweet checkered giants that they are just butter if you touch them.

Bo is the type that if you walk near his cage, his head is there for you to rub. Tony is protective of his cage but if you get him out of it he's like a big babydoll. (Unless he has to pee then it's all claws....)

Ask which ones are friendly and which aren't. Clover doesn't want held or touched.... well she loves to be petted but she's afraid we'll pick her up.


----------



## BlueGiants

I have some very sweet tempered Min Rex does that love any attention. And I have a couple that are perfectly content being left alone (Thank you very much!). Best thing to do is ask the rescue coordinator. They should know the rabbits and their personality. Make sure you take any rabbit out of and away from it's cage to assess personality. In the cage, they get so protective, it's difficult to see what they are really like.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry

I find that my mini-rex bucks are friendlier than the does. None of them are mean but the does especially the ones that I have bought are a bit standoffish. They love you at feeding time but they want to be left alone other than that. The bucks on the other hand take longer to feed because it takes a long time to scratch heads and give them attention.

I have 3 holland lops which I believe are the equivalent of mini-lops in the UK. These are a new addition to my rabbitry. The buck is a big sweetheart. He loves to sit on your lap all day and suck up attention. He is 2 years old and a grand champion broken sable point. The does on the other hand do not have the same attitude. One of them is a little witch and the other wants to be left alone.

Roger


----------



## jcl_24

Thankyou for all your replies, they are very informative! 

Ultimately the rabbit I choose depends on who is available. There is a sweet sounding mini-lop buckon the website and some precious looking doe babies (same breed), but I gather buns are adopted outand new ones brought in more quickly than the website can be updated.

Will keep you all posted 

Jo xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*You are so right about that! If I feed and scratch Bo's head or pet him, he'll quit eating and enjoy that attention. He's always been like that. Now, it's a requirement that we pet, scratch, praise, then feed.... *

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> The bucks on the other hand take longer to feed because it takes a long time to scratch heads and give them attention.


----------



## maisy126

Mini rex's (and otherbreeds too, but I've seen this inMR alot)have soooo much personality that they would love to dump on top off you lol. Theycan be bossy too (specially' when Battyismad and doesn't want to give him nose rubs). I don't really know anything about minilops though, sorry.


----------

